# Moving to Angeles



## kf_34 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello, me and my wife are looking to buy a house in Angeles and we are looking at Solana Frontera and Pulu Amsic area. We have a contact in Solana Frontera already we can ask questions to but it would be nice to get in contact with somebody living in Pulu Amsic as well for some questions? If somebody lives there we would appreciate a lot to get your feedback.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kf34... For sure I understand your concerns and you wouldn't want to drop any money down until you visit here. I don't live in this area but several other members on the forum do so maybe we'll hear something.


----------



## kf_34 (Sep 18, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Kf34... For sure I understand your concerns and you wouldn't want to drop any money down until you visit here. I don't live in this area but several other members on the forum do so maybe we'll hear something.




Thanks, I sure hope so. We are frequently traveling to Angeles visiting my wife’s family. We are coming down for 2 weeks in December for a marriage and are planning some visits in some areas and then we are coming back in July for 3 weeks and then we will hopefully close a house deal. Many thanks for your welcome message.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

